# Snow Joe Experience



## nbwinter (Jan 18, 2021)

Hey guys. My father is looking at a used Snow Joe Ion. Just to do an urban driveway and sidewalk. The guy only wants $100.00 so it seems like a great deal and it is only 2 years old used a few times. Anyone have any experience with this model? Snow Joe #ION8024-XR 

Thanks.


----------



## LenD (Nov 17, 2020)

said to be good on fluffy stuff(but then, a broom works well on fluffy stuff 😉 ) but bogs down in wet/heavy snow


----------



## LenD (Nov 17, 2020)

Some reviews on company website. Seems you want to check out price of replacement batteries as well.





Snow Joe iON8024-CT-RM 80-Volt iONMAX Cordless Two Stage Sno


NEW! Introducing the newest force of nature in the legendary iON series: pounds of snow per minute, clearing a path 24-inches wide by 13-inches deep in a s




snowjoe.com





Honestly can't see how elec s/b will ever take off in the Great White North.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

I only have experience with SnowJoe single stage machines, but parts availability was a huge problem for me and others. Ended up having to do a Maine Implied Warranty replacement and then sold the replacement machine NIB. I have an 80V brushless Greenworks that is much superior to the SnowJoe I had and my friend's SnowJoe 40V.


----------



## LenD (Nov 17, 2020)

Found this "review" on electrics. Might be of some value to you (published 2wk ago)








Rating The 5 Best Electric Snow Blowers of 2023 - LeafScore


Whether you're trying to ditch gas, or just preparing for a snowy winter, we've got you covered. Here are our top electric snow blower picks.




www.leafscore.com


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

LenD said:


> Found this "review" on electrics. Might be of some value to you (published 2wk ago)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the "review" in quotes.


----------



## Auger1 (Dec 4, 2020)

My Son just got an almost new 21" single stage EGO snow blower for $100 and the videos and reviews on it are pretty good. I told him "if that battery powered snow pusher does not work well there always the Compact 24 in your shed" so we'll see how it works when we get some stuff to plow.


----------



## nbwinter (Jan 18, 2021)

The unit ended up having one battery bad and got a replacement and she "fired right up". Seems like an impressive unit for urban driveways and such and so little maintenance. Very light though I can't imagine they would handle the heavy wet stuff without cutting out.


----------



## Seaweed (Jan 18, 2016)

I have to say when I saw the subject line on this thread, I thought it related to someone and not a snowblower.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Seaweed said:


> I thought it related to someone and not a snowblower.











SnowJoe Snowblowers


SnowJoe Snowblower Forum




www.snowblowerforum.com


----------

